# Review: GTechniq G Wash



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*Review: GTechniq G Wash

Introduction:*

Chris (Live2Detail member IID) contacted me a couple weeks ago and asked me if I was interested in doing a "mystery review". I was somewhat guarded at first not quite sure what he meant. So I asked him a couple questions, (first of which was) how would I know what to do with the product if it's a mystery? He told me he would send me the original bottle and I realized the mystery was simply that I would not know what I was reviewing until I received it. Well, I think it's obvious what the mystery product was now!

So the idea for this review (and in fact the product itself) is courtesy of Chris. This is just one of his many contributions to our L2D community. Special thanks to Chris on behalf of Live2Detail!

I have so many shampoos I don't know if I would have ever purchased this but was certainly curious about it after reading up on it a few weeks ago. A huge personal thanks from me for the product Chris!

*Product Description (From Website): *

G-Wash contains no "gloss enhancers" or bulking agents that are often found in ordinary car shampoos. Many gloss enhancers are low-grade waxes that over time will dull you vehicle's appearance. G-Wash can be diluted by as much as 1:1800.

*Details:*

01.- Packaging: Plastic bottle with cool label
02.- Directions: Standard
03.- Consistency: Medium Thick 
04.- Color: Red
05.- Scent: Cherries
06.- Size: 8.5oz. (250ml)
07.- Price at time of Review: $11.73 (£7.46)
08.- Manufacturer: GTechniq
09.- Made in: United Kingdom
10.- Abbreviation for this review: "GW"




























*Additional products used: *

1.- Buckets with Grit Guard
2.- MF Chenille Wash Mitt (Used on Sky)
3.- CarPro Merino wool Wash Mitt (Used on Blue and Green)
4.- Various Brushes
5.- Metro Master Blaster

*Conditions: *

Ambient Temperature: 82 Degrees (Approx)
Humidity: 50%

*Preparation:*

I started by washing the wheels, wells, and tires with Griots HD Wheel Cleaner and various brushes. During the washing of the wheels the brushes and mitt were lubricated with a 3-gallon wheel bucket with about 1 gallon of water/GW mix. The faces of the wheels were washed with an mf wash mitt soaked in GW mix with GHDWC as a motivator. Normally on my Sky I would have just used the GW with no wheel cleaner but I was to apply Permanon to the wheel areas and wanted to be sure I had them free of oils.










After washing the wheels and thoroughly rinsing the vehicle I mixed about 1/2 oz. of GW into about 3 1/2 gallons of water. After checking the lubricity I wasn't quite satisfied with it for my Sky so I added one more capful. Then I mixed the solution together with my arm once more and dropped the Grit Guard in. Finally, I circulated it a little more with a quick jet of water.

Video: Mixing Solution for Sky






*A thought:*

Dilution ratio is something I have given some thought to recently. Usually soaps that can be diluted the most are thicker and that is always considered a great benefit. As far as cost goes this is a benefit as long as both shampoos are the same price per oz. I'm not knocking G Wash here but rather making a blanket statement on my recent thoughts about this aspect of even my longtime favorite shampoo. Assuming 2 shampoos arrived to my house with free shipping and they were the same cost per wash and assuming all else was equal I would prefer the one that was easiest to pour and rinse from the measurement cup which would most likely be the one that has a lower dilution rate. The higher the ratio the thicker it is and also the more important it is to get every drop mixed into the wash solution. Ok, enough analyzing something that is a very minor detail. Let's get back to it.

*Application:*

First the hood was washed to make a video but I got carried away and ended up videotaping a bunch more of it anyway. The canvas top was washed with a broad Tampico brush using my wash mitt as a supplier and then rinsed. Next the lid, verticals, skirt and bumpers were completed. The chrome badges and other intricacies were washed with my 1" paint safe brush. Normally I would better describe the whole process but this video should do the trick of showing the summarized version.

Video: Washing Sky with G Wash using CarPro Wash Mitt






*Observations:*

I found GW to have good lubricity and rinse fairly easily with no apparent degradation of my sealants and no degradation of the 303 HTFG on my canvas top.

Finally I moved Sky into the garage and after a quick flooding rinse I blew her dry with the Master Blaster. It was far too cloudy outside so I took the first 5 after shots inside using halogens to aid in lighting. When the sun was out on another day I pulled her out and got some more after shots in the sun.

*After:*
























































































































































































































































































*Cleaning Ability:*

To get a good feel for GW I used it on our daily drivers as well. They stay outside 24/7 and had more dirt to test the cleaning ability of this product. For these vehicles I used a stronger mix of 4 capfuls. I measure them out in the cup to get an idea of how much one capful is. 4 capfuls equated to slightly over one ounce of product.










Here I used the mf chenille wash mitt and created a video on the Blue front hood of how the product performs with this mitt.

*
Video: G Wash using Microfiber Chenille Wash Mitt*






*Observations:*

I found the cleaning ability to be more than sufficient. A few before shots of Green are included below. Don't ask about its before condition… While I was at work that week some construction workers behind our office decided to kindly try to wash the concrete dust off it that they gotten on it during their work… Yeah, I'm not kidding but that's a story of a different thread.

When I came outside I found it like this…

*Before:*


















































































*After: (And after washing with Gtechniq G Wash)*

Note: It was very cloudy so I took a couple of the after pictures immediately after the wash and a few more when I got to work the next morning and the sun was rising.









































































*Pros:*
1.- No Gloss Agents: I have plenty of washes that contain gloss enhancers so I consider this a pro
2.- Cleaning Ability 
3.- Liquid Solution vs. Suds
4.- Good Lubricity

*???*
1.- Does not have gloss enhancers (Pro or Con - That's up to you)

*Cons:*
1.- Price

*Final Observations and Summary:*
If you are looking for gloss enhancers this wash is not for you. GTechniq G Wash is certainly an above average shampoo but I find it overpriced. Lubricity I would rank in the 80-85th percentile of car shampoos I've worked with. However the feel of the lubricity is different than others I have used in a way that's hard to describe. I like the feel no question. This is certainly a good quality wash and I enjoyed using it. Cleaning ability was in the top tier as well but I feel my favorite wash still beats it in lubrication and cleaning ability and is less costly.

Having said all of that cost is not the main factor for people purchasing products of the caliber we are usually interested in. Therefore I would recommend this product if the price is fine for you.

Thanks for looking! Questions and comments are welcome


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Very very very nice and good review thanks


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice review, I think not having the gloss enhancers is a plus also. I think Gwash comes in to it's own is when you combo it with C1.

PS nice car:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Great review

I'm loving the Saturn Sky. Lovely car :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! I agree, its a great tool for use with coatings where you don't want to add waxy residue that defeats the purpose of the coating that stays so clean if you don't get waxes and stuff on them. 

Thanks for the comments on my Sky as well. I love her very much :driver:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the review - it sounds exactly like Duragloss 901! (dilution/smell etc)

T


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent review mate - nice one!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Never mind the review, the Sky is stunning! :argie:


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

tosh said:


> Thanks for the review - it sounds exactly like Duragloss 901! (dilution/smell etc)
> 
> T


Thanks so much! :wave: It does have a similar smell but I use more DG than GW per wash. Also DG has gloss enhancement where as GW doesn't.



maestegman said:


> Excellent review mate - nice one!


Thanks mate!



cotter said:


> Never mind the review, the Sky is stunning! :argie:


Thank you cotter!!   . I LOVE her very much. I'll have to tell you the story about the day I bought her sometime. :doublesho. I'll never forget. 

Btw: here's a little update:

Well, I washed both daily drivers with Gwash again this weekend and I must say this is an excellent product. LOVE the smell of it after it's diluted in the wash bucket. Perfect strength of scent so you carry it with you but it doesn't overwhelm :gidiup: I'm using about 1 oz per 3 gallons as my go to now.

With products like Reload and Permanon on your paint, this and other "non gloss enhancing" shampoos are a good tool to have.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great review,thats another very good product b Gtech.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Great review,thats another very good product b Gtech.


Thank you and I agree!! It has grown on me even more each time I use it :doublesho:argie:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just ordered some of this stuff for my car.hopefully i will have it before the weekend so i can us eit  thank you for the review and a lovely specmen of a car.never even hear dof "SKY" before.


----------

